# Asus PCE-AC56: Probleme mit 5GHz Netz



## Bruchhofer (23. März 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem neuen WLAN-Adapter.  Ich hab mir den ASUS PCE-AC56 zugelegt, da ich einfach keinen USB-Adapter mehr haben wollte, da ich von denen bereits mehrfach enttäuscht wurde. 

Nun hab ich aber auch hier ein Problem: Einbau usw haben gut funktioniert, Karte wurde erkannt und ich konnte mich mit dem Router verbinden. Allerdings nur im 2,4GHz Netz. ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicht daran liegen könnte, dass ich die Software von der CD nicht installliert habe. Also tat ich auch dies und versuchte nun das mir im Utility angezeigte 5GHz zu connecten, aber ohne Erfolg. Wie gesagt, angezeigt wird es, ich drücke verbinden, aber nichts geschieht. Also suchte ich auf der Seite von ASUS ob es ein neueren Treiber für das Gerät gibt und werde auch fündig. Treiber aktulalisiert auf die neue Software und ich versuche es erneut. Jetzt wird's aber noch schlimmer: Der neuere Treiber sorgt zwar dafür, dass sich die Karte mit dem 5GHz Netz verbinden kann, allerdings bricht diese Verbindung sofort wieder ab. Das gleiche nun aber auch mit dem 2,4 GHz Netz. Sprich: Ich kann mich nun garnichtmehr (!) mit dem Internet verbinden, da nach 1 Sekunde ständig die Verbindung abbricht.  
Ich habe nun die ASUS Treiber vom PC geschmissen und wenigstens im 2,4GHz kann hab ich jetzt wieder eine stabile Verbindung. (Wobei mit 144Mbit/s doch wenig vorkommen).

Ich nutze Windows 10 in der aktuellsten Version. 


Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen??? 


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Torben456 (23. März 2018)

Geh mal in den Gerätemanager und such deinen Netzwerkadapter und rufe die Eigenschaften auf und stell dann folgendes ein -> Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Bruchhofer (23. März 2018)

Auf den Gerätemanager bin ich natürlich noch nicht gekommen -.-
Ich habe zwar nicht diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit wie du allerdings zwei andere die in Kombination jetzt dafür gesorgt haben, dass ich die Karte dazu gezwungen habe sich mit dem 5GHz Netz zu verbinden. Klappt im Moment auch.

Ich habe als "Bevorzugtes Band" 802.11a bevorzugt eingestellt. Gleichzeitig hab ich den Kanal geändert auf Kanal 40 (20MHz), da ich diesen Kanal in der Fritz!Box für das 5GHz Netz festgelegt habe. Siehe da: er hat sich mit dem 5GHz Netz verbunden. 

Aber trotzdem: Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man solch einen umständlichen Umweg gehen muss und die Karte zwingen muss sich zu verbinden. Ebenso, dass der aktuellste Treiber nur für Abbrüche sorgt. Immerhin kostet diese Karte rund 50€. 

Kann da jemand von ASUS was dazu sagen? 

Danke Torben456!!


----------



## Torben456 (23. März 2018)

Bruchhofer schrieb:


> Auf den Gerätemanager bin ich natürlich noch nicht gekommen -.-
> Ich habe zwar nicht diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit wie du allerdings zwei andere die in Kombination jetzt dafür gesorgt haben, dass ich die Karte dazu gezwungen habe sich mit dem 5GHz Netz zu verbinden. Klappt im Moment auch.
> 
> Ich habe als "Bevorzugtes Band" 802.11a bevorzugt eingestellt. Gleichzeitig hab ich den Kanal geändert auf Kanal 40 (20MHz), da ich diesen Kanal in der Fritz!Box für das 5GHz Netz festgelegt habe. Siehe da: er hat sich mit dem 5GHz Netz verbunden.
> ...




Wenn du es in Zukunft einfacher haben möchtest, erstell einfach eine 2. SSID für das 5GHZ in deinem Router, dann ist es leichter und die Geräte stellen sich von alleine auf den nächst höheren Standard ein


----------



## Manschie (20. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema wurde bereits vor 1,5 Jahren behandelt, ich muss es aber leider neu aufgreifen.

Ich bin neu im Forum und bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.

Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem wie Bruchhofer, leider finde ich aber nirgends die Einstellungen um Windows 10 oder die Wlan Karte dazu zu zwingen, nur noch das 5ghz Netz zu empfangen.

Das Produkt:

PCE-AC88   | Networking | ASUS Global

Problem:

Ich sende über das 5ghz Netz und möchte auch meinen PC über das 5GHz Netz versorgen. Auf allen anderen Geräten: Macbook, Amazon Fire TV Stick, Smartphone, etc. ist es kein Problem über das Netz Internet zu empfangen.

Ich habe sowohl ein 2,4GHz Netz als auch ein 5GHz Netz in meinen Auswahloptionen, beide mit einem anderen Namen benannt. Wenn ich mich mit dem 2,4GHz Netz verbinde funktioniert dies tadellos, wenn ich dasselbe mit dem 5GHz Netz mache, versucht es kurz sich zu verbinden um mir dann zu schreiben das es nicht möglich ist mit diesem Netzwerk eine Verbindung aufzunehmen.

Ich habe Bilder von den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gemacht. Leider finde ich aber keine Option diese hier hochzuladen deswegen hier:
Asus Problem - Album on Imgur

Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Lösung dazu. Vielen Dank im voraus für alle Bemühungen.

Liebe Grüße

Manuel


----------



## iwer (27. März 2020)

Manschie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ...
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Lösung dazu. Vielen Dank im voraus für alle Bemühungen.
> ...



Da ich das Problem nun schon zum 2ten mal hatte, und mich nun durch diesen Foreneintrag habe erinnern können, dachte ich ich melde mich einmal an und schreibe meine Lösung dazu.
Vor kurzen habe von einer Fritzbox 7490 auf eine 7590 gewechselt. 2.4 GHz und 5GHz WLAN mit einer eigenen SSID konfiguriert. Eine Woche null Probleme und plötzlich zeigte mein Rechner mit der Asus PCE-AC56 mein 5Ghz WLAN nicht mehr an.

Bruchhofer sein Post brachte wieder die Erleuchtung, die automatische Kanalwahl des Routers!
Bei mir lag nun 2 mal einzig und allein am (automatisch gewählten) Funkkanal der Fritzbox, welchen die Asus PCE-AC56 offensichtlich nicht erkennt.
Automatisch gewählt wurde Kanal 120 -> Kein 5GHz WLAN sichtbar
Manuell einen anderen freien Funkkanal gewählt (56) -> 5GHz WLAN wieder sichtbar

Diese Karte ist in meinen Augen nicht sauber mit automatischer Kanalwahl im 5GHz zu betreiben.
Kanäle die meine Karte nicht findet 120, 124, 128

In den Einstellungen der Karte habe ich auch nichts finden können um das anders zu beheben, daher funkt mein Router nun wieder fest auf "einen" 5GHz Kanal < 120.

VG Flo


----------

